# Your EDC knife



## TimR (Aug 18, 2021)

I’m sure we all have various knives for different tasks or to just change things up occasionally. Whether your knife is a handmade custom or store bought, ugly or spectacular, show us what knife (or knives) you’d likely have on you on a given day. 
Mine would likely be either the Kershaw Cryo with speed opening or the Frost Cutlery Commanchero given to me nearly 40 yrs ago from a friend who was like a father when I was younger. The Cryo takes a keen edge and early on I lost a screw from it that likely didn’t have loctite, but I contacted Kershaw and no charge they sent replacement screws.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 18, 2021)

I need a new knife,i lost my old one.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 18, 2021)

Mine is the Kershaw Leek with speed opening. Don't have a camera right now to take pictures, but will do so tomorrow. Also have a small two bladed Buck knife that I've carried for over thirty years that's always in my pocket. 

Wouldn't be without the Leek and speed opening, so nice to have a quick opening knife that opens with one hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 18, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> I need a new knife,i lost my old one.


Troy, I’m betting someone here can help with a suitable replacement!


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 18, 2021)

TimR said:


> Troy, I’m betting someone here can help with a suitable replacement!


I've thought about that,don't think i can afford the knives I've seen on here.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 19, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> I've thought about that,don't think i can afford the knives I've seen on here.



Barter this place is called WoodBARTER. bring it on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 19, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Barter this place is called WoodBARTER. bring it on


Ya,I’ve got nothing to barter with right now.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 19, 2021)

The pocket knife is a rough rider that my dad handed me a few years ago when his arthritis made it difficult for him to open it. We grew up farming, so a 3 blade has always been close by. The other is a kobalt. I am partial to the replaceable blade knives for work. If you are digging a splinter out or that sorta thing, they cant be beat, and I always have a stack of blades in my truck. 
My toolbelt knife is a Sheffield folder that has the blade storage option which makes it handy, but way to bulky for pocket carry beside the rough rider.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 19, 2021)

Kershaw Chive and Victorinox small multi.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 19, 2021)

Here is my fingernail cleaner! Got it at a garage sale in a group of knives I had to buy to get the one I wanted. I have a small collection of MOP gentlemen's knives. This one has CSC Japan on it. Liked the thin and small. Not good for skinning deer, but good for cleaning sawdust out from under the nails. Between losing more than one to the TSA and going to jail a lot, I did not carry for awhile, but now again carrying. For those wishing to disparge Lil Mikey's good name and character - we built a lot of jails/prisons so I was going in and out quite regularly plus I have spent a few years in a prison ministry and they don't like the volunteers going in with a knife in the pocket. The Wuhan Virus put a stop to the going in for the time being. 

Proof of the old adage - Cheap dude = Cheap knife!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 19, 2021)

Old timer that is almost always in my pocket and a cheap Gerber (that is crap metal and won't hold an edge) that I carry for work since its quick opening. Been looking for the right switchblade but can't make up my mind on it yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bill12035 (Aug 19, 2021)

This Gerber has the sharpest point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 19, 2021)

I had a very small collection (Benchmade, Spyderco & Kershaw), but my go to since late 1990’s was a USA made Spyderco C15 Bob Terzuola that I purchased back in 97’ and carried it for about 10 years. ATS 34. Liner lock. Partially serrated. Retired it and in around 2018 I gave it to my middle son. Well one very embarrassing journey with this knife is I lived in Charleston back in 2011 and I brought my family back to NYC for a family trip. I went to the 9/11 memorial when they opened it where the tower was about halfway. Well, stupid me I had this in my pocket. I checked in and well, they had to hold it for me until I finished the tour- kind of got lucky, thinking that they will confiscate it. I got it back and I had to go to the museum store to get it back- ploy that work and made me buy a couple of things to give out to family.

Gratuitous photo not mine but for visual reference only:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 19, 2021)

I have that same Gerber as well @Bill12035


----------



## Bigg081 (Aug 19, 2021)

Love my Kershaw. Not sure what model but it fits me like a glove and I use it way more than I ever thought I would. Holds an edge like a champ.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 19, 2021)

This has been mine for many years and I love it. Might be a little bulky for some people. Main blade locks as well as bottle opener/standard screwdriver.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TimR (Aug 19, 2021)

Bigg081 said:


> Love my Kershaw. Not sure what model but it fits me like a glove and I use it way more than I ever thought I would. Holds an edge like a champ.
> 
> View attachment 214596


Shane, looks like same model type as mine just different finish… perhaps the “blackwash “ finish. Right on with how it feels to hold…One of my nephews also carries same knife.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 19, 2021)

Here's a pick of mine. And yes I'm usually carrying all three.

Kershaw Leek, small 2 bladed Buck with only one blade left, and a Zeneca (ag chemicals) branded zippo. The Leek is for cutting, the Buck for tooth picking and nail cleaning, and the Zeneca for chopping. Wasn't sure I'd like the point on the the Leek, but it's perfect for cutting out splinters among many other things.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 19, 2021)

I’ve carried a leek exclusively for the last 15ish years. I’ve had several models, but my favorite and the one I currently carry is the composite (D2 steel on cutting edge). I like the slimness, the weight, the assisted opening, and the customer service at Kershaw (KAI) is top notch. I’ve had to replace screws, torsion bars, clips, etc. and they make it very easy. And all Leeks are made in the USA.

I have heard that the Kershaw Leek is the single most counterfeited knife on the market, so always buy from an officially licensed dealer (blade HQ is where I bought my last one). Amazon have lots of fakes for great prices, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

